# Regarding RO/DI filters



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I recently purchased an RO/DI unit from BWI which I love but I was unsure of the amount of TDS that I should have after filtering?

Its currently reading 137-140 TDS after going through the filter so I was unsure if it was supposed to be at 0. If it is.. I need to know what I am doing wrong.

I keep my filtered water in a 5 gallon culligan water jug. 

Thanks for any help or advice you guys might be able to offer.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I believe it should be at '0'

are you using the waste line as your supply (mixing the waste and filtered)...... what's the tds before the unit?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think you may have it hooked up wrong. My TDS after the RO membrane reads at 1 ppm, and after the DI reads 0.

Yeah, check the TDS of your tap water. Chances are you're using the waste line, or just have the hoses mixed up.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmm okay... This is what i got..

Tap water. 124
Out hose (yellow) 134
hose comming out of membrane 240???

I really must have it wrong... I'll have to find some batteries and take a photo of the thing. 

Eric you wouldnt have a shot of your unit would you?

I keep getting this wrong


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Hmm okay... This is what i got..
> 
> Tap water. 124
> Out hose (yellow) 134
> hose comming out of membrane 240???


huh..that made my brain hurt


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yea you are telling me... O_O


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

It's definitely setup incorrect to get that high of a reading. Just give Tyler a call and he'll help you out.

Chris


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'll post a pic later of mine set up.

Incidentally, The yellow hose on mine is the output from the DI chamber - 0 TDS.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea I had called tyler for help when I was trying to put the thing together. I havent used one of these before so I was completely lost. I must have still done something wrong.

I'll snap a pick of mine asap and maybe you guys can tell me where I am going wrong.

Also.. I wasnt sure how to install the blue filter. Perhaps I did that incorrectly? It didnt have any threads on it that i could see so i thought it just snugged into where it connects and then is tightened when you screw on the outside canister.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

HAHA!

I think I know what I did wrong. I have the flush kit on the black waste line and that was closed. The red handle should be paralelle with the black line right eric?

I tested the water comming out of the yellow product hose and it was at 004. Sounds much better ya??


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> HAHA!
> 
> I think I know what I did wrong. I have the flush kit on the black waste line and that was closed. The red handle should be paralelle with the black line right eric?
> 
> I tested the water comming out of the yellow product hose and it was at 004. Sounds much better ya??


much better lol... I think it will work itself back down to 0 after a short 'break in' by tomorrow I'd think if not within an hour

yay!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for your help you guys <3


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sorry Cid!! I've been craaazy busy these last two days, but I've been meaning to get back to you on this. But good to hear that you figured it out 

Like Jim said, it should right itself after running for a bit. Hope your RO/DI woes are over!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

No worries Eric  Thank you again ^^


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I just bought an RO unit. After some web searching I came across this link

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?t=27094

I found it very helpful. This person uses the unit for discus, but it's a great read for those of us new to these devices.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh thank you for the link! 

Yea.. I might end up buying a garbage can to store some waste water.. I can use it for my other tanks  Esp. with all the micro bubbles that i seem to get over the winter a lot.


----------

